# My 1977 620 Won't Run



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

I bought my 620 about 4 years ago, and it ran fine for all of 20 minutes, then died. After some investigating, it turned out to be a bad fuel pump. I replaced that, and it still refuses to run. The fuel filter is fine, and I thought maybe it could be a plugged up fuel line (prior to my getting it, it sat for 20 years with gas in the tank, which I cleaned out). Also, I can stick the hose in a jerry can and it runs for about 10 seconds before dying...a gummed up carb maybe?

Any insights would be very much appreciated!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

On your carb, how is the fuel level looking through the glass? Should be about 3/4 full.


----------



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> On your carb, how is the fuel level looking through the glass? Should be about 3/4 full.


I'm assuming you mean on the fuel filter? On the filter, it is about 3/4 full or thereabouts...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

No on your actual carb, there is a fuel level bowl. Assuming you have a stock hitachi carb that is.


----------



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh? I wasn't aware of that...It sure doesn't have a fuel level bowl...the engine is stock, and I would assume that the carb is too, seeing as it was only driven for about 4 years before it was parked...

It's an L20B engine, In-line, 4 cylinder, 4 cycle, OHC, 2L...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

This isnt the greatest picture but its the glass on the carb on the very bottom of the picture. This here is a stock hitachi carb. The level shown on this pic is low and gave me a lot of problems until I sealed carb to manifold correctly.


----------



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

Gee...that looks nothing like the carb that is on there right now I don't think, but then again I don't have the air intake off right now either. That glass piece is facing towards the front of the truck?

Well, on a slightly more pressing issue, my parking brake is siezed, in the 'on' position. If I can remedy that then I can get the truck home and into the shop, and I can pull the enigine...

Any ideas?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea the glass is facing toward the truck.

Sounds like your break cable might be lose or snapped. You'll have to get under there to find out.


----------



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, I guess I'll have to try to find the time to run over and rip off the air intake sometime tonight, and take a closer look at the carb...

As for the cable, I asked a mechanic around here who apparently has had a little bit of time playing with Datsuns, and he said that he's found the best way to free up a parking break cable is just to get under the truck and spray some WD-40 along the length of the cable, and give it a light tap with a hammer anywhere it runs through something (such as a clamp or tie on the frame).

Thanks alot for your help thus far!


----------



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

Uh, yeah...that certainly isn't the same carb that I have. Sooo...I don't really know what that means. Was there by any chance a different setup?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Might be a single carb mikuni or weber setup. I havent played with the mikuni before but you might want to put a stocker on there see if that changes anything. You can pick one up at most yards pretty cheap. You should post a pic if you can that will help.


----------



## Marsms (Oct 31, 2005)

I just got smart all of a sudden, and figured that I might as well pull the carb off and just give it a good cleaning first of all. (20 year old gas probably isn't the easiest on an old engine!)


----------

